# Male mouse genitals pertruding for a week



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2015)

For the last week my male mouses penis has been constantly out. The penis is dark red and I think it might be slightly swollen. Not sure if he has an infection or if this common behaviour that I should not be concerned about. We think he is about 1year old and he lives in the cage by himself. He is an ex-lab mouse so when he was given to us we were told he could not have other mice with him as apparently attacks them.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've seen similar but not usually for quite so long. I'd very gently bathe said area with a fairly weak saline or antiseptic solution twice a day to assist with any infection and encourage retraction.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I have neotopic-h that I already have as I had needed it for my dogs. I have checked the Internet and it seems it can be used on mice.


----------

